# Hiding speakers with home decor ....



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I been thinking for a while How to hide my speakers (they're silver, I painted the walls and ceiling burgandy and black in the front) ...

I found this home decor http://www.audiovox.com/webapp/wcs/...&langId=-1&page=&urlString=&productId=&brand= but instead of buying this I was thinking to get some baskets at any crafting store or build some wood sconces ....:yes::yes::yes:

I already got some speaker fabric at Joann's, I was thinking to build a sofit, or a box to cover the speakers, but I'm not sure yet What to do ...:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:

Do you think I will have any problem with the sound if I build a sconce with wood and use speaker fabric in the front???? .... I'm open to all ideas and suggestions to hide the speakers.

Here is a couple of pictures of my speakers ....:help::help::help: 

(Door is always closed, interior side is painted black ... I already removed the Dish receiver to the bottom of the TV ... excuse all the mess near the TV, I will clean it later ... :innocent::innocent.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have any answers for you but I'm interested in how this turns out!

mech


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I assume you wanna do this to match your walls instead of having silver on black?

I think your idea would work fine. I would just make sure to keep the wood flush with the front of the speakers, don't let the speakers sit back into the sides of the wood box. What might work best is to take the speakers down, build a box around them, basically making a new enclosure of sorts.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Build one box to test it out, put it around one speaker, and leave the other as is, no box. Switch between the two while playing music and movies. If you can tell a difference in sound, go back to the drawing board. If not, you're good to go.

Basically, putting a speaker in a box in never a real good idea. I couldn't tell you the exact science, but what I do know for certain is that every time I've help someone move their center channel out from under their TV in a little shelf in their entertainment center, it's sounded much different (for the better). Someone more knowledgeable than me should fill in the why (Something about radiating sound and a baffle, I think).

I'm not sure what kind of speakers you have, but it looks like they were designed to be wall mounted, which is good.

A better idea would be making a box frame, and constructing all the sides out of speaker fabric, or with as high as your speakers are mounted, a false soffit around your room.

There's also the idea of just painting your speakers to match your walls.

BTW, If there's any way to lower your speakers closer to ear level, you'll be much happier with the directionality of the sound matching what you see on your TV. Placing them equal distance from each of the sidewalls would also help, maybe even mounting them on the side walls. But yes, with the doorway where it is, and as narrow as the room is, I can see where speaker placement in your space will have to involve some compromises. Stands would be ideal, but it sounds like that's exactly what you're trying to avoid.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I like Marshall’s idea of covering a frame with fabric, if you can’t paint the speakers. If you go that route it would be best to remove your speaker’s grilles. Otherwise you have essential dual grilles.

By the way, anytime speakers are mounted above ear level, it’s best to invert them. This puts the tweeter closer to the listeners, and increases the distance between it and the nearest reflective boundary (i.e., the ceiling).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think the framed fabric will work best.. of course, I'd just look at this as an excuse to go out buy some new speakers.. but that's just me. :whistling: :neener:

JCD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your planning on covering the front of the speakers themselves you will most likely change the frequency response of the speakers. This depends on the fabric and where you place the speakers behind it. If you put them behind fabric make sure you remove the original speaker grills to lessen the affect of this.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks to all for the suggestions .....:wave::wave:

This is a good excuse to change the speakers ... after reading a lot about Paradigm. SVS, etc. I wish I could get some, but there is one thing that stops me .... no is not the wife; guess what???

I'll report back with my decision ....:T:T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

(lightning crashing in the back round)

_must buy speakers, must buy speakers, must buy speakers_​
(fade to black)



:demon::devil::hide::devil::demon:​


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JCD said:


> (lightning crashing in the back round)
> 
> _must buy speakers, must buy speakers, must buy speakers_​
> (fade to black)
> ...


no money ...:wits-end::sad::hissyfit::crying:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Just a couple of pictures ... I'm still :whew::whew: building the boxes to cover the speakers ...This was my set up before  ... 
and this is how it looks now 

Hopefully this weekend I will finish the rest .... I already build one and covered one speaker, apparently it sounds good but I will use my SPL to check the calibration again ....


----------

